# Vietnam Travel



## Hakone (Jul 2, 2015)

My trip to Vietnam, a small report

https://deloubresse.wordpress.com/vietnam-s-legendary-hotels-memories-in-the-rain/


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. Only travel to the City?


----------



## Hakone (Jul 2, 2015)

No Sir,

https://pierreloubresse.wordpress.c...g-mua-central-highlands-memories-in-the-rain/


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks. I assume all the new color photos are yours. Interesting how in Viet and USA the indigenous, older people are considered "savages" even though they are more connected to Nature and maintaining our planet.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 2, 2015)

Another Minorität


https://pierreloubresse.wordpress.com/cham-pa-चंपा-ky-uc-trong-mo-memories-of-dreams/


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 2, 2015)

Vietnam looks like another fascinating country. I particularly liked the archival photographs - what noble looking people. What were they smoking in those pipes? The music was cool too. Thanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2015)

Fascinating, interesting, and beautiful. Thank you!


----------



## Marco (Jul 2, 2015)

Beautiful. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 3, 2015)

*Đà Lạt*

Đà Lạt is the capital of Lâm Đồng Province in Vietnam. The city is located 1,500 m (4,900 ft) above sea level on the Langbian Plateau in the southern parts of the Central Highlands region. 

https://pierredeloubresse.wordpress.com/2014/07/09/da-lat-ngay-thang-cu-2/


----------



## abax (Jul 3, 2015)

I've been fascinated with VN for years. Was getting into
the country complicated? How did you get permission to
enter the country? What airline? Were you allowed to
travel freely anywhere you wanted to go? Did you fly
into VN via Singapore? I'd love to hear any advice you
might want to give.


----------



## Hakone (Jul 4, 2015)

In Vietnam, you can move freely. Visa on arrival . With all Airline you can fly into VN. The country is free for Tourist.


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2015)

I really like your waterfall tour.:clap::clap:


East Tennessee and Kentucky is packed with scenic waterfalls that are fun to hike around and enjoy like this.


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you, Hakone. I appreciate the information. I'm glad to see that VN is opening up to tourists and recovered
from that awful war. I feel a great deal of shame for
the devastation the U.S. inflicted on that country.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2015)

abax said:


> Thank you, Hakone. I appreciate the information. I'm glad to see that VN is opening up to tourists and recovered
> from that awful war. I feel a great deal of shame for
> the devastation the U.S. inflicted on that country.



Don't.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 8, 2015)

Horrible past, but what can you do?

I too want to visit Vietnam one day. It looks like a beautiful place to visit. 
How far (and how expensive) is it to fly from north to the south?
Do they all speak English? I know they speak French.

Well, I guess I can find out myself looking around, but thought I'd say here while the subject is up.


----------



## Hakone (Aug 3, 2015)

*Hoàng Triều Cương Thổ road© Part one*

My journey into the past and more 

https://vietnamkyniem.wordpress.com/2015/08/01/hoang-trieu-cuong-tho-road-part-one/

cheers


Hakone


----------

